

Salesforce Cancels Programs in Indiana in Protest of Anti-Gay Bill - msrpotus
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/marc-benioff-mike-pence-religious-freedom-bill

======
paulhauggis
I don't agree with the law being passed, but what bothers me is the selective
discrimination and hypocrisy that seems to be going on these days.

The ex-Mozilla CEO was bullied and forced to resign after donating a small
amount of money years earlier for a cause he believed in.

The anti-gamer gate leaders (I will not name them here) also regularly bully,
silence, and discriminate against anyone with an opposing view point.

I also regularly follow contributors and members of a few Javascript
frameworks. It's not un-common for me to see homosexual and penis jokes posted
on their timelines mixed in with content about frameworks and Q and A. It
seems to be accepted because the majority of the people posting these comments
are openly gay. Any disapproving comments regarding these jokes are
immediately discounted as being anti-gay and inflammitory.

Many of those same people were outraged when a female overheard a couple of
males telling each other a dirty joke at a tech-talk a few months ago.

